# viper 479v



## dominator22

Hey,

thanks in advance, but I have a 98 Sierra and I am not sure what viper unit I have but the remote is a 479v. I bought a replacement remote and can't see to program it properly. I can only get it to lock and unlock the doors. When I first purchased the new remote I can't remember how I did it, but I programmed it and it worked. Only problem was that to lock and unlock doors you pressed the lock button and to start you pushed the unlock button. I wanted to correct the button issue the other day and now this is where I am. hopefully someone could help me.

again thanks


----------



## Jbeckers

Open a Door,
Turn your key to ON,
within 5 seconds of turning your key to the ON spot,
press and release the program button 1 time,
(only 1 time if you have a remote starter)
press the program button and HOLD IT and the L.E.D will flash one time and then you will hear a chirp,
DO NOT LET GO OF THE PROGRAM BUTTON YET,
Press a unlock button to assign a channel, 
a chirp will sound to confirm, 

After chirp you can release the program button and turn the key to off.

And then check to see if it works
it should auto do all the buttons. at least for mine it did. 
if you still have the manual it will tell you. or if you can find the model number you can good it for a install guide.


----------

